# BRIGHT ~ Will Smiff ~ Cop Drama Fantasy movie



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't even know what to make of this...but i'm finna watch


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah this has a lot going on. Had it came out in theaters, im not sure I'd give it the time of day tho.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Had it came out in theaters, im not sure I'd give it the time of day tho.



Which is precisely why Christopher Nolan can eat my ass in regard to the comments he made about Netflix.

I have no idea whether or not 'Bright' will be any good--but one thing is for certain, no major Hollywood studio would've had the guts to greenlight this project.

At the very least, Netflix is opening up a new avenue for filmmakers that still want to get weird and creative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2017)

Shadowrun minus the cyberpunk

I will give it a go.


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2017)

End of Watch with orcs


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2017)

Y'ALL JOKERS MUST BE CRAZY!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2017)

I want more Urban Fantasy projects. 

But yo, this shit look whack.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2017)

.....Huh....

The movie definitely looks strange, so I will devour it when I can.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2017)

Bluebeard said:


> I want more Urban Fantasy projects.


Urban fantasy you say?! Boy have I got the show for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2017)

Anyone know when this goes online? Its 23:40 (12-21) where I live and was wondering if it’ll be online after midnight.
Sinds the release date is 12-22-2017.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2017)

I saw this was sold out at my local theater last night, didn't know what it was.



TetraVaal said:


> Christopher Nolan can eat my ass


Pause.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 22, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> Urban fantasy you say?! Boy have I got the show for you!



That mayonnaise kung fu looking friend on the right is making my day. I bet his special move is folding up his glasses and then throwing them like a shuriken. Then he pops another pair out of his smart as fuck _saved by the bell_ vest pocket, puts them on, slicks back his hair again and then makes a pun about his enemies being short sighted to challenge him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 22, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> *Which is precisely why Christopher Nolan can eat my ass in regard to the comments he made about Netflix.*
> 
> I have no idea whether or not 'Bright' will be any good--but one thing is for certain, no major Hollywood studio would've had the guts to greenlight this project.
> 
> At the very least, Netflix is opening up a new avenue for filmmakers that still want to get weird and creative.



Care to elaborate this a bit? While I do love some older Christopher Nolan films (Following is an absolute masterpiece of modern cinema IMO!), I just can't stand the guy or his newer films, and I absolutely loathe his most fanatic fans.

I am also quite the fan of Netflix. And while they do produce a lot of shit, I think they got something going for them.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2017)

Dunkirk and Interstellar were pretty cool. His fan Base is annoying though.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 23, 2017)

Got 50 mins into this and couldn't go any further. Great concept but holy shit everything is so hamfisted. Will Smith's trying bounce between Bad Boys and I Am Legend constantly. I'm not sure if he's trying to be 26 year old rookie and a 47 year old veteran here. 

Idk how David Ayer is still getting work between this and Suicide Squad.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 23, 2017)

David ayer needs to stop doing this comic book fantasy stuff. I thought the movie seemed fine until the elf girl shows up, and from there it's just tumbling downhill. The action scenes weren't marked out or choreographed well, like they had a network TV schedule constraint to work in. The wirework was also really bad. Elf girl was a low rent milla jovovich, which is saying something.

Hard Times got a great performance out of Bale. End of Watch was good. Fury was good. Sabotage was bad, but it was bad in a crazy schwarzenegger way. Suicide squad and bright are ayer's worst movies. He can't put together these fantastical action scenes and he's bad with handling the fantasy plotting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2017)

Imagine said:


> Idk how David Ayer is still getting work between this and Suicide Squad.


it's pretty difficult to flunk out of hollywood if you're a white dude who made it, you gotta be gay or call out some hollywood bigshot for being a rapist or something else that rocks the boat

if you stick around long enough you get into this revolving cast of directors/writers/actors who will always get work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 23, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> it's pretty difficult to flunk out of hollywood if you're a white dude who made it, you gotta be gay or call out some hollywood bigshot for being a rapist or something else that rocks the boat
> 
> if you stick around long enough you get into this revolving cast of directors/writers/actors who will always get work


Bitch movie stars are almost dead,  Denzel and the Rock are some of the last man standing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2017)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Bitch movie stars are almost dead,  Denzel and the Rock are some of the last man standing.


i didn't say anyone can be a _movie star_
i said white dudes who make it and then don't rock the boat will always get work
this is pretty clear since david ayer is not even an actor, he's a director

shut the fuck up lmao


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 23, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> i didn't say anyone can be a _movie star_
> i said white dudes who make it and then don't rock the boat will always get work
> this is pretty clear since david ayer is not even an actor, he's a director
> 
> shut the fuck up lmao


You cannot shut me up, no reason to look flacid and trying.
If you think that is not true for black people today in entertainment you are wrong.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 23, 2017)

Don't start up racial bullshit in a thread about bright, of all movies. Bright spends its entire runtime showing us how stupid racism really is when you get right down to it. Orcs aka black people might seem untrustworthy and loyal to their own race over all others, but guess what racists? Will smith aka white people isn't perfect either. We didn't ask to have each other as partners in this big bad world, but that's life man. Black people supported the dark lord thousands of years ago, but we can't keep giving them the cold shoulder just because of a mistake their ancestors made. Black people, I forgive you. Let the healing begin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Don't start up racial bullshit in a thread about bright, of all movies. Bright spends its entire runtime showing us how stupid racism really is when you get right down to it. Orcs aka black people might seem untrustworthy and loyal to their own race over all others, but guess what racists? Will smith aka white people isn't perfect either. We didn't ask to have each other as partners in this big bad world, but that's life man. Black people supported the dark lord thousands of years ago, but we can't keep giving them the cold shoulder just because of a mistake their ancestors made. Black people, I forgive you. Let the healing begin.


I agree; Black people shouldn't be blamed for the atrocities of their Orc ancestors.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 23, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Don't start up racial bullshit in a thread about bright, of all movies. Bright spends its entire runtime showing us how stupid racism really is when you get right down to it. Orcs aka black people might seem untrustworthy and loyal to their own race over all others, but guess what racists? Will smith aka white people isn't perfect either. We didn't ask to have each other as partners in this big bad world, but that's life man. Black people supported the dark lord thousands of years ago, but we can't keep giving them the cold shoulder just because of a mistake their ancestors made. Black people, I forgive you. Let the healing begin.





~VK~ said:


> sometimes you try too hard


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 23, 2017)

also my orc ancestors did nothing wrong


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 23, 2017)

Pretty enjoyable movie. 

Kinda let down on the whole getting blooded thing. For something hat seemed such a big deal, I thought the one doing the acknowledging would do more than cut his own hand and yell. You know, like at least smearing his blood all over the worthy orc's forehead or something. 

Anyways, I'll be looking forward to Bright 2.
Glad to hear it's been greenlit, despite the negative reaction from critics.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 23, 2017)

Holy shit i have orc blood running through my veins!??


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Dunkirk and Interstellar were pretty cool. His fan Base is annoying though.


Interstellar sucked, fite me


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 24, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> Don't start up racial bullshit in a thread about bright, of all movies. Bright spends its entire runtime showing us how stupid racism really is when you get right down to it. Orcs aka black people might seem untrustworthy and loyal to their own race over all others, but guess what racists? Will smith aka white people isn't perfect either. We didn't ask to have each other as partners in this big bad world, but that's life man. Black people supported the dark lord thousands of years ago, but we can't keep giving them the cold shoulder just because of a mistake their ancestors made. Black people, I forgive you. Let the healing begin.


You gotta woke it up a bit if you want be in 2017...  It is  a start.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Interstellar sucked, fite me


Acting alone was pretty good. Soundtrack was stellar as were the visuals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2017)

interstellar pissed everything away with that last third

inexcusably stupid bullshit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Dec 24, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> it's pretty difficult to flunk out of hollywood if you're a white dude who made it, you gotta be gay or call out some hollywood bigshot for being a rapist or something else that rocks the boat
> 
> if you stick around long enough you get into this revolving cast of directors/writers/actors who will always get work


Some bullshit. This dude is screenplay cancer


----------



## John Wick (Dec 24, 2017)

edgar ramirez looked gay.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2017)

He basically redid all his previous cop films into this movie with a fantasy race backdrop

was still enjoyable even if predictable and cliche.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2017)

Elves would always look down on the minorities


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

@The World is this movie as bad as they say it is?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2017)

Imagine said:


> Some bullshit. This dude is screenplay cancer


we need taylor sheridan to write more movies

his track record is: sicario, hell or high water, wind river

so far that's at least 3 good movies, i would say 1 great movie and two really good movies

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2017)

Didn't see this as something to be mad over. Far from the "worst film in 2017" in my opinion.


----------



## U mad bro (Dec 25, 2017)

Bright exposing critics. Better than last Jedi. For sure in the acting category.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 25, 2017)

U mad bro said:


> Bright exposing critics. Better than last Jedi. For sure in the acting category.


Amping up the speciist tensions and then not being preachy about it was an inspired creative choice. It makes the movie way better.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 25, 2017)

Heard this film is far better than the reviews suggest which doesn't surprise me. Seems as though Netflix is pissing someone off.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 25, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> we need taylor sheridan to write more movies
> 
> his track record is: sicario, hell or high water, wind river
> 
> so far that's at least 3 good movies, i would say 1 great movie and two really good movies


Ay I watched Hell or High Water a few weeks ago. I enjoyed it immensely. Should bump the other two up the list since he made those as well

Crime genre is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 26, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Heard this film is far better than the reviews suggest which doesn't surprise me. Seems as though Netflix is pissing someone off.


My understanding is that they rarely talk to the press. It is smart.They are just hunting for bs controversies.


----------



## Derael (Dec 26, 2017)

I had a fun time watching the movie. It's entertaining. I don't get why this movie is getting so much hate. It's really not that bad.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 26, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Seems as though Netflix is pissing someone off.


recently Disney announced some sort of streaming service for the near future and as a result will pull its Marvel shows and movies...

I wouldn't doubt they tried, and failed, to acquire Netflix somewhere along the way. It would be smoother for them than starting their own 'DisneyFlix'.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 26, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> recently Disney announced some sort of streaming service for the near future and as a result will pull its Marvel shows and movies...
> 
> I wouldn't doubt they tried, and failed, to acquire Netflix somewhere along the way. It would be smoother for them than starting their own 'DisneyFlix'.



A lot of outlets are putting their lack of integrity on full display. Zero subtlety that their voice has been bought. Just a question of who.

Happy that Netflix is shaking things up. The alternative to spending £20.00 to see a new release is welcome. Just hope their investments don't break them.

Also, what will happen to Daredevil et al? Will tje next phase be the last?


----------



## U mad bro (Dec 26, 2017)

Netflix is offering a new option from the Disney/superhero saturated movie theatres. I like superheroes but damn tone that shit down.


Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Amping up the speciist tensions and then not being preachy about it was an inspired creative choice. It makes the movie way better.


To me it just a new fantasy parody about real life. Also, the story is no worse than most fantasy novels that have a similar premise.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 26, 2017)

U mad bro said:


> Netflix is offering a new option from the Disney/superhero saturated movie theatres. I like superheroes but damn tone that shit down.
> 
> To me it just a new fantasy parody about real life. Also, the story is no worse than most fantasy novels that have a similar premise.


A fantasy parody about 80s LA more likely.


----------



## Indra (Dec 27, 2017)

Is will smith still playing himself and delivering the worst lines in will smith's tone of voice?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2017)

This is a foul mouthed version of "I Am Legend" Will.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 27, 2017)

this should have been called RACISM the movie


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> recently Disney announced some sort of streaming service for the near future and as a result will pull its Marvel shows and movies...
> 
> I wouldn't doubt they tried, and failed, to acquire Netflix somewhere along the way. It would be smoother for them than starting their own 'DisneyFlix'.



Yep. Netflix have the rights till 2019 but after expect a barrage of attacks on Netflix from the media. Netflix is the biggest online content company right now. But now that Disney have decided to go in to streaming either they'll relaunch Hulu or make their own. Disney doesn' want competition and all the hacks who live watered down garbage will lap up the cap Disney offers. I personally hope Netflix is smart and builds an unstoppable original library in the next two years and sticks it to Disney.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2017)

Don’t worry the MCU fanatics will eat it up because muh Infinity Wars

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Morglay (Dec 28, 2017)

Movie was alright. Joel was good even if the character was shitty. Wasn't a fan of Will Smith's character arc. Elves were just dumb.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2017)

I think this was the first time I've ever heard Will Smith drop an F-bomb.  Good movie (not sure why it's getting panned) it's like a better version of every Neill Blomkamp movie ever made.



reiatsuflow said:


> Don't start up racial bullshit in a thread about bright, of all movies. Bright spends its entire runtime showing us how stupid racism really is when you get right down to it. Orcs aka black people might seem untrustworthy and loyal to their own race over all others, but guess what racists? Will smith aka white people isn't perfect either. We didn't ask to have each other as partners in this big bad world, but that's life man. Black people supported the dark lord thousands of years ago, but we can't keep giving them the cold shoulder just because of a mistake their ancestors made. Black people, I forgive you. Let the healing begin.



Everyone who rated your post had an all-capitalized name.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 31, 2017)

Indra said:


> Is will smith still playing himself and delivering the worst lines in will smith's tone of voice?


 Yes, well we have entered Will Smith phase 5 as he can now be obnoxious and think it's hilarious.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 1, 2018)

Uncle Acid said:


> Care to elaborate this a bit? While I do love some older Christopher Nolan films (Following is an absolute masterpiece of modern cinema IMO!), I just can't stand the guy or his newer films, and I absolutely loathe his most fanatic fans.
> 
> I am also quite the fan of Netflix. And while they do produce a lot of shit, I think they got something going for them.



He said that he hated Netflix's model of how they make feature films. But he ultimately ended up retracting his comments, and personally e-mailed the head of Netflix himself to clarify his apology more directly. I don't think Nolan was aware of how Netflix is actually providing an avenue for filmmakers that want to take on more riskier/provocative projects, that staple Hollywood studios wouldn't take a single second of considering green lighting.

I don't actually have anything against Nolan.

Like you, I think his earlier work was absolutely fantastic. I never cared much for stuff like 'The Prestige.' And I definitely felt 'Interstellar' was an absolute mess, with no sense of coherence whatsoever.

But I will say, 'Dunkirk' is definitely my second favorite film of 2017. That may be his best work yet. No exposition required due to the historical accuracy. No focus on any one, main character. It's lean, taught, and filled with powerful imagery and sound, that really makes you feel completely immersed in the entire Dunkirk evacuation process.

Oh, and 'Bright' ended up being a colossal piece of shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2018)

I liked it, but I see why it got bad reviews. The same reason that Bad Boys II got bad reviews. It was a different, albeit slightly different, take on cop tropes, but I really liked the world building and I like Will Smith. 

I hate this bullshit thing where a character pretends they can't speak English for half a film (same dumb shit in Logan). And to all the people acting like critics are hating on this because it's Netflix, you forget shows like Stranger Things, Black Mirror, and Mind Hunter exist. Netflix just doesn't make the kind of movies that are going to be critically acclaimed. I mean shit, you saw Death Note. 

Stop acting like everyone is out to help Disney, Disney just puts out better shit and they rake in billions to prove it. 



Jake CENA said:


> this should have been called RACISM the movie


We already have that movie, it's Crash.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 7, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I liked it, but I see why it got bad reviews. The same reason that Bad Boys II got bad reviews. It was a different, albeit slightly different, take on cop tropes, but I really liked the world building and I like Will Smith.
> 
> I hate this bullshit thing where a character pretends they can't speak English for half a film (same dumb shit in Logan). And to all the people acting like critics are hating on this because it's Netflix, you forget shows like Stranger Things, Black Mirror, and Mind Hunter exist. Netflix just doesn't make the kind of movies that are going to be critically acclaimed. I mean shit, you saw Death Note.


Siege of Jadotville, Beasts of No Nation.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 7, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Siege of Jadotville, Beasts of No Nation.


siege of jadotsville was like an actual surprise I didn't expect it to be good


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 7, 2018)

John Wick said:


> siege of jadotsville was like an actual surprise I didn't expect it to be good


Exotic rarely seen history baby, i hoped it will be good and it was.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Siege of Jadotville, Beasts of No Nation.


Mudblood


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 8, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I liked it, but I see why it got bad reviews. The same reason that Bad Boys II got bad reviews.



I'm putting you on a watchlist for comparing this to a masterpiece of adolescence like bad boys 2. 

...It's not a shitlist because you compared their bad reviews and didn't speak to them being of similar quality, and it's a gray area. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt because I think cardboard in general has been useful to mankind.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm putting you on a watchlist for comparing this to a masterpiece of adolescence like bad boys 2.
> 
> ...It's not a shitlist because you compared their bad reviews and didn't speak to them being of similar quality, and it's a gray area. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt because I think cardboard in general has been useful to mankind.


They are similar in that they are badly reviewed Will Smith movies where he is a cop. That’s pretty much where it stops. Bad Boys II is amazing. Probably the best Michael Bay movie for sure. 

Bright isn't bad, but isn’t great. It’s a D20 modern cop game.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 8, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Bad Boys II is amazing. Probably the best Michael Bay movie for sure.



The rock's great too, but now I'm glad I gave you the benefit of the doubt. We can both pray together for bay to return to form since he's finally out of that transformers rut. 

Transformers aren't only bad movies, but they preoccupied michael bay's considerable talent for splashy macho nonsense for too long.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> The rock's great too, but now I'm glad I gave you the benefit of the doubt. We can both pray together for bay to return to form since he's finally out of that transformers rut.
> 
> Transformers aren't only bad movies, but they preoccupied michael bay's considerable talent for splashy macho nonsense for too long.


Really he was wasted on them. The movies didn't have potential for the kind of tone that Bay usually is good at. He's not a bad director, but he has a particular style where he shoots even conversations liked ramped up action. That works so much better in things like the Rock and Bad Boys.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 23, 2018)

Critics are bias, pretentious and some in the pockets of big studios. Hollywood don’t want to see Netflix originals taking off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2018)

Dude critics made this out to be much worse than it actually is. It's solid for a single watch tbh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2018)

I agree. Far from the worst film I ever seen..it was simply average imo.


----------



## Amol (Jul 7, 2018)

This movie was an incoherent mess. They were running around just for sake of running around. 
That Fogtooth clan leader made no sense whatsoever. Like dude are you an honorable man or just a piece of shit? Decide. 
Elves storyline was mess too. That Lileah(main villain) was incompetent as fuck with Magic Wand which is strange considering just how lethal she was beforehand. 
Tikka sort of reminded me off Mila Jovovich from The Fifth Element. Overexcited Magical Girl who talks constantly in weird language. 
Anyway movie gets 5/10 from me. It was ambitious project. Shame they didn't spend more time on screenplay.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2018)

Bumping this without word of the sequel


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 7, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I liked it, but I see why it got bad reviews. The same reason that Bad Boys II got bad reviews. It was a different, albeit slightly different, take on cop tropes, but I really liked the world building and I like Will Smith.
> 
> I hate this bullshit thing where a character pretends they can't speak English for half a film (same dumb shit in Logan). And to all the people acting like critics are hating on this because it's Netflix, you forget shows like Stranger Things, Black Mirror, and Mind Hunter exist. Netflix just doesn't make the kind of movies that are going to be critically acclaimed. I mean shit, you saw Death Note.
> 
> Stop acting like everyone is out to help Disney, Disney just puts out better shit and they rake in billions to prove it.


It's a blockbuster, their first so it's threatenning the studios.

Disney fucking over the King of all brands right now and politicizing ESPN. They deserve to be burned.


----------

